# Cloud 9...



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay so at the seminar I went to back in October, a lady with Flat Coats I think it was had these AWESOME Utility articles and she said she got them from Cloud 9...but I did a Google search and I couldn't find anything! Anyone know where she got them from..or what she was talking about? Lol...I just want to know a cost estimation...etc. So I can do some smart shopping for when I go out and buy my own articles....thanks!

Happy Training!
Caryn


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dang Caryn, I read the subject and thought you had a really big brag to share!!

my guess would be she meant Clouds and Company.

www.cloudsandcompany.com


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just went to make sure that was the right address and saw that the people that make the articles split off onto another page, so try this

www.customcanine.net

I'm not sure if this is the same company as before or not, because I could have sworn that they used to make them in different color leathers but this site says they do not.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Dang Caryn, I read the subject and thought you had a really big brag to share!!
> 
> my guess would be she meant Clouds and Company.
> 
> www.cloudsandcompany.com


Hahaha...nope no brags today! Although we do have a SNOW DAYY here...maybe I'll get a video of Maddie in the snow and ya'll could see that? lol. No shows for me until January! lol..

Okay thanks for the links...I'll look at them in a bit!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought it was going to be a big brag too!!

The only Cloud 9 I have heard are the treats... Good luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hahahaha...nope..no BIG brags for us! lol. ;P 

Thanks! I hope to find something lol.


----------

